# Advise for the best flavour



## Enkr1pshun (12/3/19)

Howsit gentlemen and ladies.

So here is the issue that I'm sitting with.

I've got 3 options on RTA:

°Hellvape RTA
° Vandy Vape triple V1
°Vandy Vape Revolver

I want to know which is going to give me the best flavour it'll be running on a paranormal DNA250C and I'm replacing a Drop Dead RDA.

Are the Vandy Vape any good?

Revolver VS the triple V1? Which one would you recommend? And why?

Which is going to offer me the best flavour?

What would you guys recommend instead of the listed options?

TIA! 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (12/3/19)

Dont buy Vandy Vape!? 

If a RTA and flavor is what you are after, go for Something a little more high end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Enkr1pshun (12/3/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> Dont buy Vandy Vape!?
> 
> If a RTA and flavor is what you are after, go for Something a little more high end.


Why no Vandy Vape? And what would you recommend? 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMMACKEM (12/3/19)

Enkr1pshun said:


> Why no Vandy Vape? And what would you recommend?
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



I've tried and bought plenty. Reload RTA for a dual(Make sure you have good 3mm coils in there)or for a single coil option, I hear QP Jugger mini is great.

Alternatively if you can wait, you can pre order the new QP Fatality 25mm from Vape Den.

I found vandy vape products average to above average.

Since 2016 I have learned that you really get what you pay for when it comes to vape hardware.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hakhan (12/3/19)

assuming it is the drop dead RTA. that would be my choice out of the 3. 
if you prefer vandy vape. .. kylin v2. but it's a thirsty RTA.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr Vape (13/3/19)

Hey bud

You wont go wrong with a Kylin V2 or Ammit Dual 25 the flavour is amazing and to my limited knowledge and experience they kick ass and still to experience better


----------



## StompieZA (13/3/19)

Get a Foontoon Aqua Master RTA.

I had the Vandy Vape Revolver and could not manage to wick without it leaking all over my Mod. Flavor was good when it worked.

Aqua Master beats my Zeus Dual and Serpent as well as Revolver when it comes to Flavor and its super easy to wick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (13/3/19)

Just wait for the Wasp nano rta

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy (13/3/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Just wait for the Wasp nano rta



Agree, a small single coil RTA, less juice and easier on the batteries. Sounds like a winner to me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Enkr1pshun (14/3/19)

UPDATE-Thanks gents, I'm pleasently surprised with the triple running triple coils, it's thirsty as hell and chugs juice like it's going out of fashion. It sits pretty flush on the paranormal, but I'm definitely in the market for a wasp nano rda, and I'm pre-ordering the QP fatality. 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (14/3/19)

@Enkr1pshun https://www.ecigssa.co.za/stock-inbound.t17982/page-4#post-764376


----------



## CMMACKEM (14/3/19)

Enkr1pshun said:


> UPDATE-Thanks gents, I'm pleasently surprised with the triple running triple coils, it's thirsty as hell and chugs juice like it's going out of fashion. It sits pretty flush on the paranormal, but I'm definitely in the market for a wasp nano rda, and I'm pre-ordering the QP fatality.
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



I have a reload if you keen to try it. I have also pre ordered a fatality


----------



## M.Adhir (14/3/19)

Enkr1pshun said:


> UPDATE-Thanks gents, I'm pleasently surprised with the triple running triple coils, it's thirsty as hell and chugs juice like it's going out of fashion. It sits pretty flush on the paranormal, but I'm definitely in the market for a wasp nano rda, and I'm pre-ordering the QP fatality.
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


How does the triple sit flush on a paranormal ? 
I remember it being 28mm. 
And the paranormal takes up to 26mm on a flush fit.


----------



## Enkr1pshun (15/3/19)

M.Adhir said:


> How does the triple sit flush on a paranormal ?
> I remember it being 28mm.
> And the paranormal takes up to 26mm on a flush fit.


The the deck being 26mm at has a small lip purtruding from the end which gives the illusion that it sits flush with pics to follow


Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Enkr1pshun (15/3/19)

See the pics









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (24/3/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Agree, a small single coil RTA, less juice and easier on the batteries. Sounds like a winner to me!


A friend of mine showed me some of his hardware the other night and the one thing he said he will never part with, is the Wasp Nano RDTA... maybe not a bad option for the OP to consider, seeing is you have the option of using it as a dripper, or tank?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (24/3/19)

Enkr1pshun said:


> Howsit gentlemen and ladies.
> 
> So here is the issue that I'm sitting with.
> 
> ...



Next time check the thread " best RDA/RTA" bro. Plenty of info for just this purpose to find a suitable daily driver.
Hope it helps for your next choice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy (25/3/19)

This might shock a lot of people because it sure as hell blew my hair back.

Has anyone tried the new Uwell Crown 4 Sub Ohm RTA?

One of my lady friends has it, tried it out and I couldn’t believe the flavour this thing was pumping out. She had the same juice I had in my freshly wicked Juggerknot Mini, juice was Peach & Pear by Juice Head. The Crown 4 kicked its ass and her coil was a week old.

It’s not a pretty tank by no means and it’s Sub Ohm so expensive to run with pre-built coils at R50, but boy does it tick the flavour box running the 0.20ohm coil at 55w. And it’s freaking leak proof to!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy (25/3/19)

CJB85 said:


> A friend of mine showed me some of his hardware the other night and the one thing he said he will never part with, is the Wasp Nano RDTA... maybe not a bad option for the OP to consider, seeing is you have the option of using it as a dripper, or tank?



The Wasp Nano RDTA’s are scares these days, very hard to find so the only option is buy from China or find own in the classifieds.

I did ask The Vape Den if he could help me source one of these RDTAs, need a Direct Lung 22mm tank for one of my Pico’s. Waiting to hear back from him.


----------



## Silver (25/3/19)

CaliGuy said:


> This might shock a lot of people because it sure as hell blew my hair back.
> 
> Has anyone tried the new Uwell Crown 4 Sub Ohm RTA?
> 
> ...



Thanks for the headsup @CaliGuy 

I havent tried any of the UWell Crowns but do recall the rave reviews on flavour on previous versions from several members.

Am actually looking for a great commercial coil RTA for those times when you just need a vape and dont have time to recoil or wick and just want to pop in a new commercial coil. Also good for travel.

Will keep an eye out for this, thanks


----------



## CaliGuy (26/3/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the headsup @CaliGuy
> 
> I havent tried any of the UWell Crowns but do recall the rave reviews on flavour on previous versions from several members.
> 
> ...



I was thinking the exact same thing Silver. I have a Uwell Nanchaku Starter Kit and the RTA that comes with it has good flavour. But this Crown 4 was way better than the Nanchaku RTA. 

Just wish the Crown 4 was prettier. It’s the typical large and gaudy looking Sub Ohm RTA. Looks cheap to, why can’t they just once make a minimalistic looking Sub Ohm tank, nice clean lines like the Dvarw would be such a winner. 

Starter Kits to me always look like they are designed for the bling bling Asian markets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

